# Your number one maduro flavor bomb cigar? (no pepper)



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

What I mean by flavor bomb is NO pepper 
View attachment 78161
and sweeeeeet :smoke:
Thanks all!

(not a flavored cigar)


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

rocky patel 1990 is one hell of a smooth, rich and pepperless smoke.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve maduro. Rich, sweet and very delicious. My favorite cigar.

FYI...the 'corojo' Olde World Reserve version is a dark chocolate wrapper and is a cigar that you shouldn't miss. Sweet cocoa. Really, really good.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Camacho triple Maduro
MUWAT

J.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

SLR Serie G maduro....first choice by far
Oliva G maduro.....second choice


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

Maduro....meaning wrapper...not flavor..
There is really only one choice....Anejo. I find it full bodied and by far, the best maduro cigar you can get...it has a lot going on!!!
However, Hemingway Maduros are great also. 
Both clearly, from Arturo Fuente.

I am also a HUGE Padron fan....One cant go wrong with the 1964 or 26 Maduro wrapped anny series....And, the x000 series are fantastic in maduro. A lack of pepper will be personal opinion...I consider..Don Pepin Garcia sticks to be "peppery" along with other My Father.


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

edwardsfire said:


> Maduro....meaning wrapper...not flavor..
> There is really only one choice....Anejo. I find it full bodied and by far, the best maduro cigar you can get...it has a lot going on!!!
> However, Hemingway Maduros are great also.
> Both clearly, from Arturo Fuente.
> I am also a HUGE Padron fan....One cant go wrong with the 1964 or 26 Maduro wrapped anny series....And, the x000 series are fantastic in maduro. A lack of pepper will be personal opinion...I consider..Don Pepin Garcia sticks to be "peppery" along with other My Father.


Boy you got that right, had the Arturo Fuente Anejo #50 this morning and *zero pepper* all flavor, now I need to sell the wife and kids and buy a box and smoke one with old yeller, thanks all for the advice looking for advised cigars on the interweb and my local B&M


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I have a couple of the Anejo 50s too I love em!


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

GnarlyEggs said:


> I have a couple of the Anejo 50s too I love em!


Yea baby! was amazing how long it lasted for such a small cigar, should have had breakfast first, left me a little loopy at the end of the nub, still wonderful though.
Made me think, spend more on a quality cigar and it turns out cheaper for what you get.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

WOAM. I still need to rest my sharks 2 years before I can comment on them. (sigh).


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

beercritic said:


> WOAM. I still need to rest my sharks 2 years before I can comment on them. (sigh).


Sure see mix reviews on the Sharks, maybe they didn't get any rest time in the humidor as you are doing


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

Probably the 1964 Padron followed closely by the Anejo.


----------



## DECigar (Jun 28, 2012)

Anejo and Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

beercritic said:


> WOAM. I still need to rest my sharks 2 years before I can comment on them. (sigh).


I have to agree with the WOAM.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

This just occurred to to me, since I haven't had one in a long time, but the tissue wrapped El Rey Del Mundo Oscuros were super tasty with creamy chocolatey, leathery notes without any pepper of spice. The Robusto Suprema was a beast of a flavor bomb the last time I smoked one....Man, I really gotta order me a fiver of those things to see how they are now.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

DECigar said:


> Anejo and Camacho Triple Maduro


Agreed. I love the Anejo 46. It is just about the perfect cigar. The Camachos are also a favorite of mine - amazing flavors.


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

Engineer99 said:


> This just occurred to to me, since I haven't had one in a long time, but the tissue wrapped El Rey Del Mundo Oscuros were super tasty with creamy chocolatey, leathery notes without any pepper of spice. The Robusto Suprema was a beast of a flavor bomb the last time I smoked one....Man, I really gotta order me a fiver of those things to see how they are now.


Hmmmm


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Agreed. I love the Anejo 46. It is just about the perfect cigar. The Camachos are also a favorite of mine - amazing flavors.


Man, the Anejo 46...I grabbed one when they just came in around December of last year and smoked it about a month later. I was blown away by how good it was so fresh off the truck. If every cigar I smoked was that good, I'd be just fine with that. Maybe it's just me, but it seems the smaller RG Anejo and Opus are ready to smoke far earlier than their thicker brethen.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Some good suggestions here... Anejo's are probably the most obvious choice, but if you like something off the beaten boutique path, try the Emilio Serie H Maduro's & the Intemperance BA's by RoMa Craft Tobac. Both found under $7


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

oliva G maduro is one of my favorite inexpensive smokes... padron 1926 and 1964 maduros are my great...


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

As many have said, and with good reason too, the Añejos are great. In order of preference, I like the 46, 60, and 77's. I also really like the Padron 1964 Anniversary maduros, either the Principes, or the Diplimaticos, depending on the time available to smoke...

Some less expensive options would be the AF 858 maduro, Alec Bradley Black Market, and Drew Estates MUWAT (especially the Baitfish).


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> SLR Serie G maduro....first choice by far.


Great prems & super prems already mentioned, but I'll have to second this! I smoke boxes of the #6 , and IMO for the money they can't be beat.

Jason, I will be giving that Emilio a try!


----------



## MaduroLover (Jun 8, 2013)

When choosing a good cigar I MUST factor in the cost as well ... pragmatists unite! LOL

While the Anejo (46 i believe) was a great cigar ... it also costs double what it should.

The Bahia Maduro, Padron 3000 and Sancho Panza Double Maduro represent way more bang for the buck IMHO.

Also really enjoy the LGC Serie R Maduro.


----------



## ermtpa (Apr 5, 2013)

Padron Anniversary 1964 is my favorite. I don't like pepper flavors and this is my go to cigar on the weekends.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, I'm not as sophisticated as most of you guys in the palette department, but the AF Work of Art Maduro is great. That's my favorite Maduro so far.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

CAO MX2 robusto


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

TTecheTTe said:


> Jason, I will be giving that Emilio a try!


It was in my personal Top 10 of '12'... A go-to smoke for me still. :nod:


----------



## Wjcurrent (Jun 14, 2013)

OLIVA NUB #460 MADURO ROTHSCHILD would have to be my go to. there was a second cigar that I had that was a maduro but I cant remember the name now I'm kicking myself in the butt now


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Had my first LGC Wavell Maduro tonight. Quiet tasty, no pepper, medium-full bodied. Nutty, cream and cedar.


----------



## Tika (Sep 20, 2012)

Ernesto Perez Corillo La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro #5 .


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

rpb16 said:


> rocky patel 1990 is one hell of a smooth, rich and pepperless smoke.


Usually have a couple of these in the humi. Only 2 left so need to start looking. Love this stick.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I had a Kristoff Ligero Maduro the other night and it was very tasty without any pepper


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I had a Kristoff Ligero Maduro the other night and it was very tasty without any pepper


Another great, smooth stick. I really like these.


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

rpb16 said:


> rocky patel 1990 is one hell of a smooth, rich and pepperless smoke.





Gdaddy said:


> Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve maduro. Rich, sweet and very delicious. My favorite cigar.
> 
> FYI...the 'corojo' Olde World Reserve version is a dark chocolate wrapper and is a cigar that you shouldn't miss. Sweet cocoa. Really, really good.


I also like the RP 90 and OWR. If you like those, get your hands on the RP Legends - you won't be disappointed.


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I had a Kristoff Ligero Maduro the other night and it was very tasty without any pepper


I got 3 sample boxes of Kristoff Robusto Sampler - Box of 8 and thought the Ligero Criollo and the Ligero Maduro where the worse ones in the bunch :cheeky:
View attachment 78233


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

I got a 5 pack of the Perdomo Patriarch Maduro that is a inexpensive smoke and OMG what a great med/full flavor bomb it was.
Wrapper has a sweet tobacco aroma with a hint of cocoa
Foot aroma has the same cocoa notes with a touch of raw cinnamon spice
Pre-light draw reveals no sweetness, a touch of cocoa and a peppery spice that's leaving my lips tingling
Initial draws are fairly full bodied with a very dark cocoa flavor in the background and a strong woodsy/leathery some pepper but not overwhelming.
View attachment 78234


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

2COOL4U said:


> I got 3 sample boxes of Kristoff Robusto Sampler - Box of 8 and thought the Ligero Criollo and the Ligero Maduro where the worse ones in the bunch :cheeky:
> View attachment 78233


Excellent. More for Eric and I :biggrin:


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Excellent. More for Eric and I :biggrin:


What is it about the Ligero wrapper do you like, the high nicotine content.?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

2COOL4U said:


> What is it about the Ligero wrapper do you like, the high nicotine content.?


Honestly I'm not sure it was exclusively the wrapper that led me to think it was such a great smoke. In the beginning I caught a scent like cardamom from the foot and I enjoyed the flavor provile all the way through. As far as the nicotine goes, I'll claim ignorance there. I've been smoking sticks and pipes for a number of years and can't say I've ever been able to gauge vitamin-n content. I don't know if I became desensitized as a cigarette smoker or what, but I couldn't rate nicotine in a cigar to save my life.


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Honestly I'm not sure it was exclusively the wrapper that led me to think it was such a great smoke. In the beginning I caught a scent like cardamom from the foot and I enjoyed the flavor provile all the way through. As far as the nicotine goes, I'll claim ignorance there. I've been smoking sticks and pipes for a number of years and can't say I've ever been able to gauge vitamin-n content. I don't know if I became desensitized as a cigarette smoker or what, but I couldn't rate nicotine in a cigar to save my life.


I never smoked cigarettes and if I smoke a high content nicotine cigar I go limp on the couch like a wet kitten


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

2COOL4U said:


> What is it about the Ligero wrapper do you like, the high nicotine content.?


ligero is hardly every used for wrapper leaves.
it's the filler and/or binder.

not all ligero needs to be high nicotine though. the longer it ages, the more mellow it gets.
to me, ligero has a particular flavor that i can't really describe. but it's a smooth, dark sort of tone. almost woodsy, almost earthy.
see... i can't describe it. young ligero will be heavy on pepper and nic. aged ones are pretty damn nice 

also, a cigar that's heavy on the ligero should be smoked at low 60's RH. IMVHU 

good examples to try and see if you like ligero; oliva V, COA LX2, LFD ligeo or double ligero.

disclaimer: i can't judge nic content of a cigar very well, i have a high tolerance, i puff on an ecig with 1.8% nic during the day.

J.


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

jurgenph said:


> ligero is hardly every used for wrapper leaves.
> it's the filler and/or binder.
> 
> not all ligero needs to be high nicotine though. the longer it ages, the more mellow it gets.
> ...


I vape too so never notice nicotine in any cigars, even if I'm smoking one back to back at the B&M


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

So far the RyJ Maduro Reserve.


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

2COOL4U said:


> I got a 5 pack of the Perdomo Patriarch Maduro that is a inexpensive smoke and OMG what a great med/full flavor bomb it was.
> Wrapper has a sweet tobacco aroma with a hint of cocoa
> Foot aroma has the same cocoa notes with a touch of raw cinnamon spice
> Pre-light draw reveals no sweetness, a touch of cocoa and a peppery spice that's leaving my lips tingling
> ...


One of my favorites

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Another "oldie but goodie" thread that's in need of fresh insights. Thanks for digging up a good zombie @jmt8706!


----------



## zCityGuy (May 10, 2016)

Agreed! Bump. Love full body cigars but not a fan of pepper


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

All your guys choices suck! here are the right ones....LOL

Las Calveras 17'
Gavito Noel Rojas
Double headed goat LFD

nuff said


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Padron 1964 never disappoints


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

CgarDann said:


> Padron 1964 never disappoints


Hell yes!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

Yeah...Padron 64...


and I'll break the rules and say Padron 2000...a little bit of pepper kick but not too much. But it's there.


A Maduro without a little pepper just doesn't do it for me...might as well smoke a sweeter broadleaf, blended cigar...for what it's worth I like a nice Puro with spice.


But I'd rank the newer Aladino box press maduro in the low pepper category...I will never say no because I taste little bits of pepper in most tobaccos.


However I'd say the Aladino robusto...that's my poor mans 64 Maduro and it's Honduran.


Give it a go, sweet smoke...very much favors earthy over raw power and spice. But you just might disagree, but for me it's nearly as enjoyable as padron 64...and a lot cheaper.


----------



## zCityGuy (May 10, 2016)

I’d say Le Careme Belicoso. I think they’re maduros


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Still suck! 


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

I don't have a ton of experience with Maduros, but a couple I have really enjoyed are the El Rey Del Mundo Robusto and the CAO L’Anniversaire Maduro Belicoso. Both are huge in flavor and I haven't noticed any pepper.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Vudu Dark no. 13
CAO Flathead V554


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

An old revived thread... Arturo Fuente Anejo and Work of Art Hemmingway!


----------



## zCityGuy (May 10, 2016)

I’d say any of the Hemingway’s. But especially the short story. A classic.


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

I had a well rested Alec Bradley Prensado that was a smooth, spice free, choco bomb.

That AF DC #3 I had other night was also smooth and pretty pepper free. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

CAO sessions is on point. Grab the largest size... Superb stick

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## zCityGuy (May 10, 2016)

Mike2147 said:


> CAO sessions is on point. Grab the largest size... Superb stick
> 
> Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


Haven't tried them. What kind of body?


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

zCityGuy said:


> Haven't tried them. What kind of body?


Medium I'd say.

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## zCityGuy (May 10, 2016)

Nice I’ll have to check them out. Also rocky patel Royale are a great stick


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Crowned Heads Le Careme


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

Engineer99 said:


> This just occurred to to me, since I haven't had one in a long time, but the tissue wrapped El Rey Del Mundo Oscuros were super tasty with creamy chocolatey, leathery notes without any pepper of spice. The Robusto Suprema was a beast of a flavor bomb the last time I smoked one....Man, I really gotta order me a fiver of those things to see how they are now.


Amazing cigar. Especially for the price. Very cheap on cigarpage

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

Without pepper notes? Maybe a Flores Serie Privada Maduro 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

Padron 2000 or 3000 in maduro. Both can have a little pepper blast when new but settle down quite nicely to a coffee/chocolate after a month or two of rest. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Probably a Noel Rojas , but for the life of me I can’t remember the name of it.... oh Gavato I think....


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm a huge fan of maduro wrappers. Probably my favorite dark cigar at the moment is the Ashton ESG. Behind that, in no particular order:

- AF Anejo
- Ashton VSG
- Ashton Aged Maduro
- AF Hemingway Work of Art Maduro
- Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

-Padron 1926 Series #9 Maduro (well rested)
-AF Hemingway Short Story maddy
-La Aurora Preferido Ruby
-Tatuaje Gran Cojonu (Well rested)
-Dunbarton Muestra de Saka Exclusivo
IMHO :cb


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

You guys are all silly and need to get on the Noel Rojas bandwagon...these sticks you speak of suck! Just one guys .02  now I'm ready for all the reasons why I'm wrong 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> You guys are all silly and need to get on the Noel Rojas bandwagon...these sticks you speak of suck! Just one guys .02  now I'm ready for all the reasons why I'm wrong
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Okaaayyy Mr. Crankypants 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## zCityGuy (May 10, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> You guys are all silly and need to get on the Noel Rojas bandwagon...these sticks you speak of suck! Just one guys .02  now I'm ready for all the reasons why I'm wrong
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Actually what would really be useful is to hear what kind of flavors you're picking up from it


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

zCityGuy said:


> Actually what would really be useful is to hear what kind of flavors you're picking up from it


I'm really not a flavor guy, only a couple sticks have I been able to distinguish certain flavors.....I'm just a "it's good" or "it sucks" kinda guy.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## jpoc127 (Jan 23, 2020)

Couldn't wait any longer (I have no will power, especially when I have more than one of a stick on hand - new to this with a small inventory of sticks) on firing up one of the Neanderthal LHs I got last week. Holy shit, was that delicious. Does anybody have recommendations for other sticks in the same stratospheric range of body/smoke production/power? There were some notes of coffee, cocoa, leather that I tend to get with Nicaraguan tobacco, but they were secondary. I got the most incredible flavors (and these are not things I usually experience or even like when I do) of strawberry jam, cream, floral notes, wasabi-like spice (throat + retrohale), black pepper on the tongue, and something crazy on the finish that I don't have the words to describe. My gut instinct for the last flavor is that it must be the pennsylvania leaf, as I have never had anything like it. Sort of like the umami flavor in east asian cooking mixed with the flavor (but not the buzz) of sichuan cooking that comes from those little mala peppercorns. Shit was wild. I have a pretty beat up/insensitive palate, so for me to taste all of that stuff was fairly surprising. I cannot say enough about the smoke production either. I was smoking outside, and I was positively wreathed in it. A little pre-drag puff to warm the cherry back up would produce more smoke than I've gotten on drags on plenty of other sticks. 

I have my first Anejo ("888") sitting in the humidor. I won't touch it til it's sat for a month, promise. What else should I get my paws on?


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

@jpoc127

For a flavor powerhouse: Viaje Skull and Bones. 
The 2019's came in a Nica Puro and a mixed origin version. The black and red is the puro. They are nothing short of astounding, bold, and very nuanced flavor bombs.


----------



## jpoc127 (Jan 23, 2020)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> @jpoc127
> 
> For a flavor powerhouse: Viaje Skull and Bones.
> The 2019's came in a Nica Puro and a mixed origin version. The black and red is the puro. They are nothing short of astounding, bold, and very nuanced flavor bombs.


Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

One more:
Oliva Serie V Maduro Especial


----------



## jpoc127 (Jan 23, 2020)

Archun said:


> One more:
> Oliva Serie V Maduro Especial


I think I can pull the trigger on this a bit more readily, as the skull and bones seems to be sold out everywhere. Is this stronger than the regular v Maduro? I have had it before and got nice notes of graham cracker, brown sugar, some earth, and Nicaraguan spice, but nothing crazy. For the money I would probably buy some 1964 coronas, which I love.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

jpoc127 said:


> I think I can pull the trigger on this a bit more readily, as the skull and bones seems to be sold out everywhere. Is this stronger than the regular v Maduro? I have had it before and got nice notes of graham cracker, brown sugar, some earth, and Nicaraguan spice, but nothing crazy. For the money I would probably buy some 1964 coronas, which I love.


Im not sure, but the double robusto with good rest was pure chocolate, no pepper


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ERDM CHOIX SUPREME... creamy and delicious.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

jpoc127 said:


> I think I can pull the trigger on this a bit more readily, as the skull and bones seems to be sold out everywhere. Is this stronger than the regular v Maduro? I have had it before and got nice notes of graham cracker, brown sugar, some earth, and Nicaraguan spice, but nothing crazy. For the money I would probably buy some 1964 coronas, which I love.


You just gotta know the right people 

https://store.cigarfederation.com/c.../viaje-skull-and-bones?variant=31298935718028


----------



## jpoc127 (Jan 23, 2020)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> jpoc127 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I can pull the trigger on this a bit more readily, as the skull and bones seems to be sold out everywhere. Is this stronger than the regular v Maduro? I have had it before and got nice notes of graham cracker, brown sugar, some earth, and Nicaraguan spice, but nothing crazy. For the m ononey I would probably buy some 1964 coronas, which I love.
> ...


Thank you! What is the difference between the Johnny Blaze and the Ghost Rider? I can't seem to find it explained anywhere.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

jpoc127 said:


> Thank you! What is the difference between the Johnny Blaze and the Ghost Rider? I can't seem to find it explained anywhere.


And you won't. Andre Farkas is very tight lipped about all his blends. Most info you will find is just educated guesses. Rest assured that the blends are different and the wrapper is not always the same. His new shotgun shells were just released and I have some on the way. I expect they will be as usual.....phenomenal.

For the last couple years I've been on a quest to try everything that Viaje has ever released. I've tried all but a few and have not been disappointed yet. Andre Farkas at Viaje and Skip Martin at Roma Craft are two very like minded blenders with a passion for bold flavors. You won't be disappointed with anything from either of these brands if you're into the bold stuff.

On the bold note....I have also enjoyed the RP Super Ligero and the LFD Double Ligero. Also, if you can get your hands on some EZ's like the 2019 Pecan Pie, Peanut Butter Cookie, or Knuckle Sammich you'll be in for a treat. The RP's and LFD's are easy enough to grab but you might have to do some leg work in the Marketplace section to get your hands on some EZ's.


----------



## jpoc127 (Jan 23, 2020)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> jpoc127 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! What is the difference between the Johnny Blaze and the Ghost Rider? I can't seem to find it explained anywhere.
> ...


Thank you! It's becoming clear to me that I personally prefer things that are on the full-plus end of the spectrum, which is going to require that I get to know my boutique stuff better and be more willing to spend time on the hunt. Again, I really appreciate the recommendations in this thread.

Now I have to wonder if I should take things down to 62%. I like how things have been smoking at 65/65, and I know I need to give myself at least 6 more months at this set up to really make a good judgement for what works here. What do you find works best for storage for sticks blended like these?


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

If you don't want a maduro with pepper, you might also start exploring some medium full bodied Cameron wrappers from LFD...those sort of hit your profile description.


----------



## zCityGuy (May 10, 2016)

Had a Rocky Patel fifty five this past weekend at his place in Naples and I gotta say it’s pretty good. Lots of the kind of flavors we’re talking about here.


----------

